# A dwarf in time- OOC



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

This is the OOC thread for A dwarf in Time adventure taking place in Eberron during the last war.

Here is the idea.

This adventure is the first part of a series of related restricted race adventures which are related in ways that will become apparent as they progress.


*Eberron:* During the Last War

For nearly 60 years the continent of Khorvaire has been engulfed in war, the nation of Galifar is now a memory even as its constituent parts fight over it corpse.  The Dragonmarked houses kept in check by the Korth edict are now flexing their muscles and finding great profit in this time of conflict.  All sides in this war scheme for advantages. 
A force of House Kundarak and House Sivis are investigating sites in the Eldeen Reaches/Shadow Marches for a new source of Khyber Shards in order to support the nascent Elemental binding industry which is growing up in Zilargo.

All characters will be dwarves or gnomes, with the majority tied to their respective houses.

*Mechanics*
3rd level Eberron characters
30 point-buy
Hit points max at 1st level, 75% thereafter
4,000 XP
3,200gp
Flaws from Unearthed Arcana are allowed, to a maximum of two

I have access to most of the Eberron books, as well as most of the "Complete" series, and the Core, of course.

 Because I have restricted the races to two (of the best races out there mind you) I will be more open on the choice of classes.

If you are interested please submit your character concept, I will be looking over them and choosing those I feel most fit the feel I'm going for.

As a last thought I will give more weight to those who:
1. Understand and enjoy the swashbuckling aspect of Eberron.
2. Understand that they are members of a team with a unified goal.
3. Can post 2-3 times per week

EDIT:
We still have a  slot open, but the following characters are definitely in.

FreeXenon Brogar d'Kundarak Dwarven Fighter 4
Jack of Tales *Revek* Dwarven Scout 3
TheRollingMan *Vonval Faldek* Dwarven Cleric 4
pathfinderq1 *Karienna Maguen D'Sivis* Gnome Beguiler 4
Isida Kep'tukari *Ulzim Zuccabar* Gnome Wizard 4
Walking Dad *Dorn "Deadeye" * Dwarven Fighter/Rogue 2/2


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

Ooohh! 
I Love Eberron and I love dwarves.
Color me interested.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

*Dwarven Fighter*

I am thinking a noble heir of Kundarak named Brorgar Kundarak who is training to become a Knight Protector in service of the House and protecting their interests and nobility.

Will you be flexible on skills? I need Know (Nobil and Roy) as well as Diplomacy as class skills?  Perhaps trade out a few other skills in their place?  

*Requirements:*
*Skills: *Diplomacy 6, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 4, and Ride 6.

*Feats: *Armor Proficiency (heavy), Cleave, Great Cleave, Mounted Combat, and Power Attack.


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am thinking a noble heir of Kundarak named Brorgar Kundarak who is training to become a Knight Protector in service of the House and protecting their interests and nobility.
> 
> Will you be flexible on skills? I need Know (Nobil and Roy) as well as Diplomacy as class skills?  Perhaps trade out a few other skills in their place?
> 
> ...




I am all kinds of flexible on skills.  

As a question, why would the house send you on this particular mission i.e. to hunt out a new source for shards?

There is no right answer, but I think if you know you'll be better off.


----------



## Wystan (Jan 31, 2008)

I would be interested as well. I would be sent along as Muscle. I am thinking Paladin or Fighter. Let me know. (I do not have Ebberon, but I do understand the play style)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

=)

I completely missed that part. 
Reading is fundamental .....

Well... having a chance to think about it....

He is there to :

look after a member of the team
ensuring the House's influence by providing his skills
prove himself worthy of a Knight Protector by working with Kundarak agents

Perhaps he faces problems being accepted into the training program due to political or intra-house conflicts from himself or his family specifically.


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I would be interested as well. I would be sent along as Muscle. I am thinking Paladin or Fighter. Let me know. (I do not have Ebberon, but I do understand the play style)





I am guessing from my insider knowledge that a Paladin would be a little unhappy on this particular mission.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

*Brorgar d'Kundarak (Male Dwarf Fighter 3)*

This is basically done. I think Magebred is 2x normal price right?


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Brorgar d'Kundarak[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[I]Medium Humanoid (Dwarf) [/I]

[b]Race:[/b]   Dwarf             [b]Profession:[/b] Kundarak Defender
[b]Gender:[/b] Male              [b]Classes:[/b]    Fighter 3
[b]Align:[/b]  Lawful Neutral    [b]Party Role:[/b] Heavy Tank

[b]Speak:[/b] Com, Dwa, Gno

[b]Str[/b] 16 (+3) [10 pts]
[b]Dex[/b] 12 (+1) [ 4 pts]
[b]Con[/b] 16 (+3) [ 6 pts - 14; +2 Racial]
[b]Int[/b] 12 (+1) [ 4 pts]
[b]Wis[/b] 10 (+0) [ 2 pts]
[b]Chr[/b] 10 (+0) [ 4 pts -12; -2 Racial]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Diplomacy[/b]                   +8     = 6 [+0 Chr] [+2 Know (N & R)
[b]Knowl (Nobil and Royal)[/b]     +7     = 6 [+1 Int]
[b]Ride[/b]                        +7     = 6 [+1 Dex]
[b]Heal[/b]                        +2     = 0 [+0 Wis] [+2 Tools]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor   (Light, Medium, Heavy, Shields, Tower Shield) 
Weapons (Simple, Martial, Dwarven)[/i]

[L1] [b]Power Attack[/b] [L3] [b]WF  Dwarven War Axe[/b]
[F1] [b]Cleave[/b]       [F2] [b]Great Cleave[/b]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color]

[b]BAB:[/b] +3            [b]Melee[/b] +6        [b]Ranged[/b] +4     [b]Mvmt:[/b] 20'
[b]HP:[/b] 34             [b]Init:[/b] [+1 Dex]
[b]AC:[/b] 23/27               
    [Full Plate +8] [+4 Tower Shield] [+4 vs Giants)


[b]Fort[/b]    +6/+8     = +3 [+3 Con] [+2 vs Poison and Spells]
[b]Ref[/b]     +1/+3     = +0 [+1 Dex] [+2 vs Poison and Spells]
[b]Will[/b]    +0/+2     = +0 [+0 Wis] [+2 vs Poison and Spells]

[U][b]Weapons[/b]    [/U]      
    [B]Dwarven War Axe[/B]           +6 1d10+3
            wo/ Tower Shield  +8
       
(3) [B]Throwing Axes [/B]             +4  1d6+3 (melee)
             wo/ Tower Shield  +6 (melee)
             w/ Tower Shield   +2 (ranged)
             wo/ Tower Shield  +4 (ranged)

[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
   +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against [b]Orcs[/b] and [b]Goblinoids[/b].
   Power Attack
   Cleave + Great Cleave

[u]Defense[/u]
   +4 vs checks to resist being [b]Bull Rushed[/b] or [b]Tripped[/b]
   +2 vs [b]Poison[/b], [b]Spells[/b] and Spell-Like Effects.
   +4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs [b]Giants[/b]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Racial] Darkvision 60'
[Racial] Stability:[/b] +4 vs checks to resist being Bull Rushed or Tripped
[Racial] +2 vs Poison, Spells and Spell-Like Effects.
[Racial] +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
[Racial] +4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giants
[Racial] +2 Craft and Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal.

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color]

   [b]Full Plate[/b]         [8, 1, -6, 20 ft,  50 lb., 1,500 gp]
   [b]Shield, Tower[/b]      [4, 2 , -10, 45 lb, 30 gp]

   [b]Waraxe, Dwarven (MW)[/b] [1d10×3 S, 8 lb, 330 gp]
3  [b]Axe, throwing[/b]        [1d6×2, 10 ft., 2 lb., 24 gp]

[b]Sevulta "Warriors Heart"[/b] - Magebred Heavy War Horse (800 gp)
Military Saddle, Saddle bags, Bit and Bridle (66gp)
tent (20lbs, 10gp), 3 sacks (1.5lbs, 0.3gp)
Explorer’s outfit (8 lb, 10 gp)


[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 candles (0.1gp),
   flint and steel (1gp), 2 waterskin (2gp),
   small steel mirror (0.5lbs, 10gp), Healers Kit (50gp)
   Everburning Torch (110gp), 3 Sunrod (6gp)
   Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
   4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (200gp)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]

[b]GP[/b] 15.2



[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]

[B]Height:[/B] 4'5"         [B]Weight:[/B] 180 lbs
[B]Age:[/B] 100             [B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B] Black           [B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Stature:[/B] Muscular  [B]Skin Color:[/B] Tanned


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]
Brorgar was born to a noble in the ranks of the Kundarak clan. His mother and 
father are both well versed in the matters of court and was hoping that there 
son would follow in there diplomatic footsteps. In growing up Brorgar saw how 
useful it was to be able to talk to get things done instead of resorting to 
violence. There was a time and a place for that. He did study and learn as 
much as he could of the ways or persuasion but found no love for it. This was 
definitely was work for him, but he studied hard to please and parents and saw 
it as a useful tool to have.

His real love was all of the tales of valor and honorable deaths of the heroes 
of Kundarak during the war and the myths and fables passed down from age to 
age. He was enamored with combat and war and found that thinking more to his 
liking. His studies made it easier to understand his opponents on a battle 
field by being able to define officers and those of noble houses, as well as the 
rules of warfare. These are also tools that can be used to his advantage when 
the time comes. He trained with his uncle, a veteran of the last war,  against 
the will of his parents. They wanted him to eventually study and become a
diplomat or missionary and Brorgar was going to have none of that. His skills 
were more useful on the front line and assisting combat units.

His desire is to prove himself worthy of joining the elite Kundarak Defender's 
Guild to lend his skills to protect the Kundarak's nobles and others of interest 
in order to assure their advancement and a continuous rise to power. His 
parents tried to stymie his training as a warrior, but Brorgar walked through 
every roadblock that they put in his way, much to their chagrin. Eventually 
they gave up and let him continue on his path. He studied at court during 
the day time, advanced there a little, and trained at night with his uncle. 
They are also vocal about his joining the Defenders Guilds as is his uncle. 
neither have slowed his progress down. His is bound and determined and only 
death will stop him from achieving his goals.

He is not a truly skilled negotiator, he is merely practiced and is more than willing 
to give it a try. If he tires of talking and sees how it is going to end he is more 
than willing to go to arms to solve the problem, which ever will more appropriately 
solve the problem.

Currently he has been assigned to work with House Sivis in order to keep tabs on 
the Gnomes and their works as well as trying to help gain influence with the 
duplicitous country. Perhaps his arms and skills can help gain influence for House 
Kundarak with the Gnomish house and nation. Brorgar has learned the Gnomish 
language partly because his training covered it, but also because there is 
something about those little buggers your just cannot trust. =)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][u]Advancement[/u][/b][/color][sblock][i]CL20: Fighter 10/ Knight Protector 10??[/i]
[b]L04 F4[/b]  Mounted Combat
[b]L05 F5[/b]  --
[b]L06 KP1[/b]  Wpn Spcl
[b]L07 KP2[/b] 
[b]L08 KP3[/b]
[/sblock]
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2008)

I would also be interested.  I have an idea for a gnome wizard sent by House Sivis as the "expert" on dragonshards, a nascent elemental binder with ambition to become one of the greatest of the house.  More information coming later tonight.


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I would also be interested.  I have an idea for a gnome wizard sent by House Sivis as the "expert" on dragonshards, a nascent elemental binder with ambition to become one of the greatest of the house.  More information coming later tonight.





I look forward to seeing it fleshed out.


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> This is basically done. I think Magebred is 2x normal price right?




Looks good, FreeXenon


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like there are a couple of inquiries for some of the more traditional roles, so Ill look a bit more on the exotic end of things.  My first basic idea would be for a dwarf scholar/skill monkey type, the sort of expert in which House Kundarak takes justifiable pride.  Probably a Rogue alternating with either Beguiler (from PHB II) or Warlock, aiming for the Silver Key PrC from Dragonmarked (if that is an okay source)- the sort of dwarf that other House members regard as a bit odd but valuable for his arcane expertise, especially if they will have to coordinate wth the gnomes of Sivis.  If not, perhaps a Scout, aiming for the Extreme Explorer PrC from ECS- a more traditional guide scout type for the wild lands far from the stability of the Mror Holds.  While neither character is likely to actually make their target PrC unless the game goes for a long time, the ambition for those classes would provide a good view of their focus and intentions.  Does any of this sound like it might work?


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 1, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Looks like there are a couple of inquiries for some of the more traditional roles, so Ill look a bit more on the exotic end of things.  My first basic idea would be for a dwarf scholar/skill monkey type, the sort of expert in which House Kundarak takes justifiable pride.  Probably a Rogue alternating with either Beguiler (from PHB II) or Warlock, aiming for the Silver Key PrC from Dragonmarked (if that is an okay source)- the sort of dwarf that other House members regard as a bit odd but valuable for his arcane expertise, especially if they will have to coordinate wth the gnomes of Sivis.  If not, perhaps a Scout, aiming for the Extreme Explorer PrC from ECS- a more traditional guide scout type for the wild lands far from the stability of the Mror Holds.  While neither character is likely to actually make their target PrC unless the game goes for a long time, the ambition for those classes would provide a good view of their focus and intentions.  Does any of this sound like it might work?





I can definitely see either of those ideas working, with Kundarak's banking interests The rogue/beguiler could be a lot of fun


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well. For character concept I see that there is already tank and arcane covered. So I have two ideas to supplement that: 1) dwarf ranger or scout, member of Kundarak with focus on forest survival and tracking. He would be sent along to help the group actually get through the forests and seek out the crystals. Gather information, Survival and Know(Nature) would be req. skills. or 2) Dwarven cleric (need to brush up on Eberron gods) sent along to bring everyone back alive.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 1, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this as well. For character concept I see that there is already tank and arcane covered. So I have two ideas to supplement that: 1) dwarf ranger or scout, member of Kundarak with focus on forest survival and tracking. He would be sent along to help the group actually get through the forests and seek out the crystals. Gather information, Survival and Know(Nature) would be req. skills. or 2) Dwarven cleric (need to brush up on Eberron gods) sent along to bring everyone back alive.




Ranger or scout or cleric would all be acceptable. 

For a ranger or scout character keep in mind that you are after Khyber dragonshards which suggests a great deal of time underground quite possibly in Khyber(Eberron underdark) itself.  A underground ranger or scout could be very interesting and of course clerics make everything easier.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dragonmarked gnome or dwarf, rogue or bard.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 1, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Dragonmarked gnome or dwarf, rogue or bard.





Bards are good, give us a sketch to see how character might fit in the mission.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 1, 2008)

Since I'm also a lover of dwarves and Eberron, I'm interested in this game. My first idea is that of a (maybe cloistered) dwarven cleric of the dragon below. A bit of a creepy fellow (but still with a neutral alignment), he has spent a lot of time in the deepest caverns under the Mror Holds. There, he encountered various sects of Khyber and he developped his own faith of the dragon below. He sees himself as a servant of Khyber himself and not the aberrations that inhabit the tunnels. House Kundarak don't really trust him but he was included in the expedition because of his earth magic (domains will be Earth and either Darkness or Pact) and his vast knowledge of the depths. He's also more interested in the Khyber shards then in any promised gold. 

My other idea is on the other end of the spectrum: an extravagant gnome Swashbuckler/Rogue (using the flavor of the blade bravo PrC from RoS). High bluff, feint, that sort of thing. He's the son of rich merchant with ties to house Sivis. He's also overconfident and thinks really highly of himself. That sometimes causes him trouble. He would actually be on the expedition because he's fleeing from something or someone in Zidalgo. He was accepted into the group with the help of his father's influence.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 1, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Since I'm also a lover of dwarves and Eberron, I'm interested in this game. My first idea is that of a (maybe cloistered) dwarven cleric of the dragon below. A bit of a creepy fellow (but still with a neutral alignment), he has spent a lot of time in the deepest caverns under the Mror Holds. There, he encountered various sects of Khyber and he developped his own faith of the dragon below. He sees himself as a servant of Khyber himself and not the aberrations that inhabit the tunnels. House Kundarak don't really trust him but he was included in the expedition because of his earth magic (domains will be Earth and either Darkness or Pact) and his vast knowledge of the depths. He's also more interested in the Khyber shards then in any promised gold.





I am intrigued, give us a mock up if you don't mind


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a look at Revek as a Scout 3 going into Ranger and picking up Swift hunter on the way. Still have to fill in most of the details and equipment but the crunch of the character is done. Need to create a good background too, anyone want to let me build off of them? I love having previous relationships with other characters before the game starts. Also, could i use the Arcane Hunter class feature variants for Ranger? And also trade out Ride (Or any other skill) for tumble so I can continue progressing that?

[sblock]Name: Revek Kundarak
Class: Scout
Race: Dwarf
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful neutral
Deity:

Age: 75
Height: 4' 6"
Weight: 190
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown

Str: 14 +2 (06p.)     Level: 3        XP: 4,000
Dex: 18 +4 (16p.)     BAB: +2         HP:23 (3d8+3)
Con: 12 +1 (02p.)    Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 0/-
Int: 10 +0 (02p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 12 +1 (04p.)     Init: +4         Racial Modifiers: +2 Con, -2 Cha
Cha: 06 -2 (00p.)     ACP: -0

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    17
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 13
Armor: 		   AC Bonus:   Penalty:   Weight:
MW Studded Leather    +3          0       20lb

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     +1    +0    +1     +2
Ref:                      +3    +4    +0     +7
Will:                     +1    +1    +0     +1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
MW Shortbow           +7          1d6         x3
Battle-ax               +4           1d8         x3

Languages:
Dwarven
Common

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Special Qualities:
Skirmish +1d6, +1 AC
Trapfinding
Battle Fortitude +1
Uncanny Dodge
Fast Movement +10'
Trackless Step
Darkvision 60'
Stonecunning
Stability
+1 attack rolls vs orcs
+4 AC vs. giants
+2 Craft (stonework/metalwork), Appraise(stone/metal), Search for unusual stonework, saving throws vs spells and poison

Skills: SP:48 Max Ranks: 6/3
Skill:			            Total:	Rank:	Ability:  Misc:
Balance  		         +10	6	+4(Dex)	  
Climb			          +8      6       +2(Str)
Hide			          +10     6       +4(Dex)
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)+6      6       +0(Int)
Move Silently	               +10     6       +4(Dex)
Spot			         +7      6       +1(Wis)
Tumble			       +10	6	+4(Dex)
Use Rope		      +10	6	+4(Dex)


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
MW Shortbow            330gp    2lb
--Arrows (20)                         3lb
Battleaxe                    10lb      6lb
MW Studded Leather   175gp    20lb
Backpack                    2gp       2lb
--Bedroll                     .1gp      5lb
--Sunrod                     2gp       1lb
--50ft Silk rope           10gp       5lb
--Grappling Hook           1gp       4lb

Total Weight: 46lb      Money:

             Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift   Push
Max Weight:   58lb  XXX   XXX    XXX   XXXX[/sblock]

Appearance: [sblock] Revek had a very serious demeanor. He is always on the lookout for danger and has difficulty trusting anyone but himself although he understands the need to act as if one trusts others. His dark brown hair is almost all shaved but for a topknot on the top of his head. His bear is braided into numerous dreads, a style he picked up while performing military service in the south. He has several piercings in each ear filled with gold rings. Revek dresses in a simple leather hauberk and breeches. He carries his bow upon his back and a trusty axe at his hip.[/sblock]

Background:[sblock] Revek spent numerous years as a skirmisher, spy and scout amongst the army. He gained expertise in underground operations while spying on a group of gnome wizards who had mysteriously vanished underground. He spent weeks hunting them in the deep caverns and tunnels, following only vague traces of their passing. When he finally caught up with the group he found that they had been simply gathering a rare type of mushroom that was loved in soups. Silly gnomes. That experience has tainted his perceptions of the entire race and sees them as often frivolous or nonsensical. He was chosen to head north into the Reaches because of his skill at guiding and tracking beneath the earth. [/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 2, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Here's a look at Revek as a Scout 3 going into Ranger and picking up Swift hunter on the way. Still have to fill in most of the details and equipment but the crunch of the character is done. Need to create a good background too, anyone want to let me build off of them? I love having previous relationships with other characters before the game starts. Also, could i use the Arcane Hunter class feature variants for Ranger? And also trade out Ride (Or any other skill) for tumble so I can continue progressing that?




Where is the Arcane Hunter variant?  I am perfectly happy with a Ride for Tumble swap.

Couple of questions about the Character sheet.  It appears that you didn't apply the dwarven racial traits to your Ability Scores, and I believe that Scouts aren't proficient with Longbows, only Shortbows (not that they need them with the awesome Skirmish.)  and the speed is 30' because Dwarves start with 20' not 30'

As some ideas for background, you may want to use the fact that we are playing during the Last War instead of the standard 2 years after.  Perhaps some military service might be appropriate, either because you weren't getting along with the House, or because you were spying for the House.  House Deneith used all sorts of Mercenaries during the war, perhaps you were spying on Deneith for Kundarak?  Feel free to collaborate with other characters as well.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 2, 2008)

Arcane Hunter is from Complete Mage. It replaces the first Favored Enemy with Favored Enemy(Arcanists) which applies your bonus against anyone who can cast arcane spells or uses invocations. It does not include spell-like abilities. Making the other changes now..this is what happens when you through together a character with no books around!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a bit of backstory on Ulzim Zuccabar, gnome wizard.  Dragonmarked heir, favored in the house, proper and obediant... and willing do anything to get himself advanced in the House.  He knew the House was needing someone to help with a dragonshard mission fairly early in the planning stages, and studied his tail off to gain the expertise they'd want in order to get sent along.  Ulzim's worry is that he's extraordinarily... ordinary.  He's done nothing, _been_ nothing particularly special, and the boring don't get noticed.  They stay home and do clerking jobs.  Ulzim doesn't want to be a clerk, he wants to be on the cutting edge of the House, of the elemental binding and dragonshard research, where fame is made.  He hopes this is his big break.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 2, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I got a bit of backstory on Ulzim Zuccabar, gnome wizard.  Dragonmarked heir, favored in the house, proper and obediant... and willing do anything to get himself advanced in the House.  He knew the House was needing someone to help with a dragonshard mission fairly early in the planning stages, and studied his tail off to gain the expertise they'd want in order to get sent along.  Ulzim's worry is that he's extraordinarily... ordinary.  He's done nothing, _been_ nothing particularly special, and the boring don't get noticed.  They stay home and do clerking jobs.  Ulzim doesn't want to be a clerk, he wants to be on the cutting edge of the House, of the elemental binding and dragonshard research, where fame is made.  He hopes this is his big break.




House Sivis definitely wants someone they can rely on for this job, it is important enough they would send a heir.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 4, 2008)

I was only planning on making a first draft of the character but I think he's pretty much done as it is. I decided to drop the cloistered cleric idea and assumed that you would be ok if I took Knowledge (dungeoneering) as a class skills (instead of, say, history). Tell me if you need any clarifications or changes.


```
[B]Name: [/B] Vonval Faldek
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 3 
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Mror Holds
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] True neutral
[B]Action Points:[/B] 6
[B]Deity:[/B] The Dragon Below ([B]Domains:[/B] Earth, Darkness [SIZE=1]1[/SIZE])
[B]Quote:[/B] "Terror and beauty are only two of the things that await you in the depths of Khyber."

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 3	[B]XP[/B]: 4000 / 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +2		[B]HP:[/B] 26 (3d8+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 4p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 4p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -7

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+6	+1	+0	+0	+0	+0	17 (+4 vs. giants)
[B]Touch:[/B]	10	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	+3	+2	+2 vs poison and spells
[B]Ref:[/B]	+1	+1	+0	+2 vs poison and spells
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+3	+3	+2 vs poison and spells

[B]Weapon				Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Mwk Byeshk [SIZE=1]2[/SIZE] Morningstar	+4	1d8+2	x2		------
Dagger				+3	1d4+1	19-20/x2	10 ft
Light crossbow			+2	1d8	19-20/x2	80 ft

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Terran, Undercommon

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Rebuke/Control Undead (3 times/day, +0 to the check, turning damage 2d6+3 HD)
Rebuke/Control Earth and Turn/Destroy Air (3 times/day, +0 to the check, turning damage 2d6+3 HD)
Spontaneous Casting (inflic spells)
Darkvision 60'
Stability
Stonecunning
+2 racial bonus to saving throws vs. poison and spells
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls vs. orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC vs. giants

[B]Feats: [/B] Blind fighting (Darkness domain bonus), Earth sense [SIZE=1]3[/SIZE], Earth's warding [SIZE=1]3[/SIZE]

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level; 4/3+1/2+1):
0 - Cure minor wounds, Detect magic, Guidance, Resistance;
1st - Cure light wounds, Divine favor, Foundation of stone [SIZE=1]1[/SIZE], Obscuring mist (D);
2nd - Blindness/deafness (D), Curse of ill fortune [SIZE=1]1,4[/SIZE], Hold person

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration		+8	6	+2	0
Listen			+5	2 (cc)	+3	0
Knw (dungeoneering)	+8	6	+2	0
Knw (the Planes)	+6	4	+2	0
Profession (miner)	+5	2	+3	0
Spellcraft		+4	2	+2	0

[B]Equipment:				Cost	Weight[/B]
Masterwork byeshk morningstar		1808gp	9 lb
Banded mail				250gp	35 lb
Light steel shield			9gp	6 lb
Dagger					2gp	1 lb
Light crossbow				35gp	4 lb
20 bolts				2gp	2 lb
Wand of lesser vigor [SIZE=1]1,4[/SIZE] (50 charges)	750gp	--
Scroll of cure light wounds (x2)	50gp	--
Scroll of sanctuary			25gp	--
Cleric vestments			--	--
Backpack				2gp	2 lb
Scroll case				1gp	1/2 lb
Miner's pick				3gp	10 lb
50 ft. of silk rope			10gp	5 lb
Tanglefoot bag (x2)			100gp	8 lb
Silver 'holy' symbol			25gp	1 lb
Red garnet (gem)			100gp	--

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 83.5 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 28gp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	43	44-86	87-130	260	650

[B]Age:[/B] 78
[B]Height:[/B] 4'1" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 150 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black with streaks of grey
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```

*Background:*
Vonval was born into the Faldek clan, a rather poor band of dwarven miners who live in the deepest caverns of the Mror Holds. During the war, the Karrnathi demand for metal became overwhelming and this drove the clan to dig even deeper in search of rich mineral veins. From a young age, Vonval was put to work in those mines. One day, while digging along a rich vein, the miners encountered an area of rather friable rocks. Caution would have dictated to wait to rehinforce the passage before proceeding forward but the dwarves greedily continued digging. When rescuers cleared the resulting cavein, Vonval was the only one they found still alive. He was a changed dwarf after this experience. Whenever he would return to the deep mines, he would hear voices calling him from the dark or from behind boarded up passages. Eventually, he gave in, fleed the clan and followed the voices into the forbidden passages. He went deep, deeper then he could have ever imagined. Those who knew him thought him dead for he was gone for many years. One day, however, he came back to the clan, looking much older and different. What he had done during all those years he would tell no one but many whisper that he met orcish cultists of the dragon below and that he learned much of the ways of the aberrations from Xoriat. Calling himself the 'Messenger of Khyber', he started preaching that modern dwarves were corrupted by greed and the exterior world. Only in the depths of Khyber could they regain their original purpose. Even if he was unable to gain a great gathering of people, his teaching didn't sit well with the power in place. He was arrested, tried for heresy and banished from the clan. He has wandered here and there since then and has given preaching because of the little success he met. He now seeks power, power to convince others. Recent visions have prompted him to seek shard of his patron, shards of Khyber. Following rumors that house Kundarak was looking for experts on the dragonshards, Vonval was able to convince members of the dragonmarked house to hire him on an expedition seeking Khyber shards. Maybe the other dwarves don't trust him but his knowledge is invaluable to their venture.

*Non core sources:*
1 Spell compendium (The domains list for the Cults of the Dragon Below in Faiths of Eberron mentions the Darkness domain)
2 Eberron campaign setting
3 Races of stone
4 Complete Divine


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 4, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> I was only planning on making a first draft of the character but I think he's pretty much done as it is. I decided to drop the cloistered cleric idea and assumed that you would be ok if I took Knowledge (dungeoneering) as a class skills (instead of, say, history). Tell me if you need any clarifications or changes.




I like it, but could you add a sentence or two about how/why you were picked for the mission.  I believe you already mentioned it in a previous post, but with your banishment I felt it needed to be mentioned in the background.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shifted gears a bit after some fiddling and re-reading of various Eberron material.  I now have two different concepts, both in the "skill monkey" category.

First is a dwarf rogue- locks, traps, and exploration specialist; he has the Noncombatant and Vulnerable flaws, as he is more than a bit twitchy by dwarven standards, at least as far as fighting goes- in sneaky/exploration situations he is daring and sure-handed.  Rogue 3, with the Least mark of warding and favored in house- he'll take Silver Key 1 at level 4, Dragonmark heir 1 at 5th and alternate those classes as he progresses.

Second is the flip side of that equation: Gnome rogue/beguiler, a scholar by trade, probably female; also has Noncombatant and Vulnerable.  Both an arcane scholar and a trained mapmaker (Craft or profession as appropriate), but also possesses the Whispering Wind least mark of Sivis (and thus can operate a Speaking Stone, if the expedition sends one along). 

Does either of these updated ideas work?


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 5, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Shifted gears a bit after some fiddling and re-reading of various Eberron material.  I now have two different concepts, both in the "skill monkey" category.
> 
> First is a dwarf rogue- locks, traps, and exploration specialist; he has the Noncombatant and Vulnerable flaws, as he is more than a bit twitchy by dwarven standards, at least as far as fighting goes- in sneaky/exploration situations he is daring and sure-handed.  Rogue 3, with the Least mark of warding and favored in house- he'll take Silver Key 1 at level 4, Dragonmark heir 1 at 5th and alternate those classes as he progresses.
> 
> ...




I think either would be fine, if you are evenly divided between them I would like to request the gnome just because we are a little light on the Sivis side of the equation.  That and having recently reread the beguiler, I think it just so darn cool.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Karienna Maguen D'Sivis (basically done)*

Here is Karienna's character information.  It is mostly done, except for equipment weights- most of her heavier camping and travel gear is carried on her donkey when traveling, and she is definitely in the market for a Handy Haversack when monetary resources permit...

Name: Karienna Maguen D'Sivis
Race/gender: Gnome female
Region of origin: Zilargo (Korranberg)
Class/level: Beguiler 3
XP: 4000
AP: 6 (level 3)
Flaws: Noncombatant (-2 melee attack rolls), Vulnerable (-1 AC)
Alignment: CG (tending neutral)
Height: 3'3"
Weight: 45 lbs
Age: 56 

HP: 18 (6+2d6: 4/5 +3 CON)
AC: 11 (t 11/ff 10; size +1, DEX +1, flaw -1) OR 15 (t15/ff 14) with Mage Armor
Initiative: +1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 (+1-1-2 melee= -1/+1+1 missile= +3)
+2 FORT: +1 base, +1 CON
+2 REF: +1 base, +1 DEX
+4 WILL: +3 base, +1 WIS (+2 vs. Illusions)
Senses: Low-light vision, Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +2

STR: 9 (-1; 3 pts -2 racial)
DEX: 12 (+1; 4 pts)
CON: 12 (+1; 2 pts +2 racial)
INT: 17 (+3; 13 pts)
WIS: 12 (+1; 4 pts)
CHA: 12 (+1; 4 pts)
(30 pts total)

Feats: Education (ECS, level 1); Jack of all trades (CompAdv, flaw bonus); Least dragonmark (Scribing, Whispering Wind 1x/day; ECS; flaw bonus); Favored in house (Sivis; ECS; level 3)

Languages: Common, Gnome, Giant, Draconic, Goblin, Dwarf

Racial traits: -2 STR, +2 CON; Size small, move 20 feet; low-light vision; +2 bonus to Listen and Craft (alchemy); +2 saves vs. Illusions; +1 save DC when casting Illusions; +1 to attack rolls vs. kobolds and goblinoids; +4 Dodge bonus to AC vs. giant-type creatures

Class traits: Trapfinding; armored mage (light); Cloaked casting (+1 DC); Surprise casting; Advanced learning (Distract, SpComp) 

Advancement scheme: Beguiler 4, INT +1 at level 4; Dragonmark Heir 1 at level 5; Beguiler 5, Practiced spellcaster feat at level 6

Skills (total/skill//points/ranks/modifiers):
+5/Bluff//4 pts/4 ranks/+1 CHA
+3/Concentration//2 pts/2 ranks/+1 CON
+6/Craft (mapmaker)//6 pts CC/3 ranks/+3 INT
+11/Decipher script//6 pts/6 ranks/+3 INT +2 dragonmark
+4/Forgery//1 pt/1 rank/+3 INT
+3/Gather information//2 pts/2 ranks/+1 CHA
+6/Hide//1 pt/1 rank/+1 DEX, +4 size
+10/Knowledge- arcana//6 pts/6 ranks/+3 INT, +1 Education
+10/Knowledge- geography//6 pts/6 ranks/+3 INT, +1 Education
+5/Knowledge- history//2 pts/2 ranks/+3 INT
+5/Knowledge- local (Zilargo)//2 pts/2 ranks/+3 INT
+4/Knowledge- nobility//1 pt/1 rank/+3 INT
+4/Listen//1 pt/1 rank/+1 WIS, +2 racial
+4/Search//1 pt/1 rank/+3 INT
+2/Sense motive//1 pt/1 rank/+1 WIS
+2/Speak language//2 pts/2 ranks/+n/a
+8/Spellcraft//3 pts/3 ranks/+3 INT, +2 synergy
+2/Spot//1 pt/1 rank/+1 WIS
+7/Use magical device//6 pts/6 ranks/+1 CHA (+9 total for scrolls)

Can use 'trained only' skills untrained; including Appraise, Craft (any other), Disable device, Knowledge (any other), Open locks, Profession (any)

Beguiler spells per day (CL 3):
B 0: 6 (DC 13/illusion 14)
B 1: 6 (DC 14/illusion DC 15)

Spell-like abilities per day:
Whispering wind (CL 1; 1x/day)(Least dragonmark- Sivis)
Dancing lights (CL 1, 1x/day)(gnome)
Ghost Sound (CL 1, 1x/day)(gnome)
Prestidigitation (CL 1, 1x/day)(gnome)
Speak with animals(Burrowing animals only, 1 minute, 1x/day)(gnome)


History: Both of Karienna's parents worked within the great library at Korranberg as researchers and instructors- members of a relatively minor branch of House Sivis, they were more valuable for their brains than their lineage.  Karienna grew up almost entirely within the great library itself- books and pens were her first toys, and she was quickly put upon the path of the scholar.  Neither of her parents' families had produced a Dragonmark in generations, so Karienna was raised and taught just like many other unmarked members of the house.  She developed a keen interest in mapmaking and geography, and arrangements were made for her to be apprenticed to a highly regarded mapmaker in Trolanport once her basic studies were completed.  She was also a very talented student of the arcane arts, though in her case this was more of a serious hobby than a career path.  

In the stress of her final exams (combined with the anxiety of leaving her lifelong home), Karienna manifested her Dragonmark.  The leaders of the house were quite intrigued, especially at such a mark appearing from a minor branch of the house- and while her scholarship and talent were certainly exceptional, she lacked the cunning (or devious) nature expected of a gnome.  Luckily, there was a unique project for which she was rather well-suited, a joint venture with the dwarves of House Kundarak...

Personality: Karienna is a curious and scholarly young woman- she is most at home when surrounded by books or other research material (especially maps, which she also likes to collect).  She also enjoys the quiet comforts of civilized life, but agreed to join the expedition because of her loyalty to her House (and the unique scholarly opportunities the trip presented)- her interest in knowledge outweighs her need for amenities.  She is kind-heated and honest, not nearly as devious as gnomes are usually believed to be- the House sent her on this expedition both because she is trustworthy and because she is less than ideally suited to the complicated machinations of Zil society.  She had also studied with dwarves previously at Drystone college in Korranberg, and is impressed by the technical capabilities of the stout folk.

Description: Karienna is of about average height for a gnome, and a bit over average weight- she is not particularly fond of unnecessary physical activity.  She has rather mousy light brown hair that falls just past her shoulders, usually tied back in a plain utilitarian braid.  Her eyes are a cheerful, sparkling green behind wire-rimmed spectacles (while she insists they are "just for reading", she tends to be reading something with nearly every waking moment so the glasses are a constant fixture).  She tends to dress in a comfortable, rather understated style but she enjoys dressing up in fancy clothes for formal occasions, and can rarely resist the lure of new clothes, especially pretty things.  As such, her shiftweave clothing is perhaps her most treasured possession (or at least, most treasured outside of academic and professional items like books and maps).

Possessions (3200 gp starting, 342 unspent):
Speaking Stone (0gp; House Sivis property for official use only)
Shiftweave (small, x2 sets; 1000 gp)
Assorted personal jewelry (100 gp)
Everful mug (MIC; 200 gp)
Everlasting rations (MIC; 350 gp)
Everbright lantern (ECS; 212 gp)
Magebred donkey (16 gp)(primarily to carry bulky/heavy gear, like the Speaking Stone)
Pack saddle, bridle, saddlebags (11 gp)
donkey chow (10 days; 5 sp)

MW Light crossbow (small; 335 gp)
bolts (small, cold iron; x60; 12 gp)
daggers (small; x2; 4 gp)
spell component pouch (x2; 10 gp)
MW thieves tools (100 gp)
Artisans tools (mapping kit; 5 gp)
Artisans tools (scribes kit; 5 gp)
Paper (x200; 80 gp)
Ink (15 vials- 10 black, 2 blue, 2 green, 1 red; 120 gp)
Inkpens (x9; 9 sp)
Artisans tools (grooming kit; 5 gp)
backpack (small; 2 gp)
bedroll (small; 1 sp)
waterskin (small; 1 gp)
steel mirror (10 gp)
map case (x5; 5 gp)
chalk (10 sticks, various colors; 10 cp)
flint and steel (1 gp)
belt pouch (small; 1 gp)
sack (x2; 2sp)
signal whistle (8 sp)
tent (small; 10 gp)
scholar's outfit (small; 5 gp) 
Identity papers (with picture; 5 gp)
Arcane signet ring (150 gp)
Traveling papers (Zilargo to western Aundair and back; 4 sp)
Potion of CLW (CL 1; x2; 100 gp)


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 6, 2008)

Pathfinderq1 consider yourself the proud steward of a speaking stone which must be returned at the conclusion of your mission, but will allow you to communicate with the powers that be within House Sivis who have financed and direct this mission.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 6, 2008)

*Things are shaping up nicely*

As things are looking good, I am going to fill you in a little more on what is going on in our little section of Khorvaire.

As I mentioned in the initial post this is a mission to find a new source for Khyber dragonshards.  By the time the regular campaign starts in ECS it is rumored that the gnomes have a private source for these shards that allow them to bypass House Tharashk.  This may or may not be that story.  For reasons only the heads of your two Houses know, they have decided to ally in their end run around both House Tharashk and the Council of the Twelve.  What you do know is that some researchers at Korranburg University discovered several passages in a Dhakhaani song cycle, which seemed to indicate a Dhakhaani outpost built to control a passage into Khyber.  The passages describe the section of Khyber as filled with shining crystals.  One thing leads to another and here you all are out at the far western edge of Aundair poking around ruins trying to find out which Dhakhaani outpost the legends mention.  After almost a month digging through these sites at the edge of civilization, many of you are beginning to wonder if you aren't on a golden thoqqua chase.

I hope that gets your creative juices going.  Still waiting for a character sketch(sheet) from Isida Kep'Tukari (though I know Isida has a lot on her plate at the moment.) I'll get the RG up tomorrow assuming I fight off this cold that is currently grappling my head.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooh intrigue and a good reason to make our stubborn dwarves irritable as well!


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 6, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> I like it, but could you add a sentence or two about how/why you were picked for the mission.  I believe you already mentioned it in a previous post, but with your banishment I felt it needed to be mentioned in the background.



 I added two phrases at the end of the background. I hope this all ties in well with what you have in mind.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 6, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> I added two phrases at the end of the background. I hope this all ties in well with what you have in mind.





Excellent.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is there any room left in this game? Because I think that Skreeva Sivis the gnomish rogue would fit in nicely


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 6, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Is there any room left in this game? Because I think that Skreeva Sivis the gnomish rogue would fit in nicely




We've got one more slot, so let's hear your pitch.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2008)

whoops, bump  accidentally double posted


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2008)

withdrawing ... as other games have started recruiting. but dont worry you have plenty of others to choose from


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 7, 2008)

The time for Rogues are upon us.

 Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 7, 2008)

I think we have enough to get our hunt for Dragonshards underway, I will leave it open for another day to see if we can get one more, but otherwise we will get started as soon as the Rogue's Gallery is filled and approved.  
The first post has the official list of accepted characters.

For the IC thread, please pick a color for your character.  Speech will be in that color, thoughts in italics.  OOC comments can either be in small font or in a spoiler block. Please include your name and race as the message's title 

I am looking forward to getting this game up and running I have lots of semi devious plans to entertain and challenge you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2008)

Okiday, Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis is up and ready for action!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooh can I have green?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ulzim Zuccabar d'Sivis chooses teal for his speech.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll take Indigo for Vonval, unless it's too dark. In that case I'll use Yellow Green


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 7, 2008)

Stupid question from a newb...what are all the colors? So far I've only seen/used a handful


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 7, 2008)

We could all use the same colors for speaking. What really is going to matter to tell characters apart is having the *Name*, *Race*, and *Class* in the *Post's Topic*.

I have not found that individualizing color has been an effective way for me to keep track of who is saying what. I always have to look at the who is posting and who their character is.

Does that make sense? Am I the only one?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 7, 2008)

Makes sense to me, I always look at the person who posted to see who it was. But it's not that hard..I mean you just look over to the left lol


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are playing in one game that is so true, but if you are playing in several then the Name/Race/Class, for me, has become more important.   

What does the DM thinketh? Other players?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with putting character name/race/class in the post title.  That really does help.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

I have only use the topic line as the character check in one campaign, but I really liked it there.  I like speech being colored as it stands out so much more, but having individual colors isn't essential.  Does everyone else want to settle on a single color for speech?  Different colors by race? Different colors by class? by days of the week? (joking joking).  I am leaning towards a single color(or even just bold) for speech with titles that include character name race level.

So Bold or Color if color which color.

Jack of Trades: When you post there is a drop down menu that includes all the colors.  Some colors look better on some backgrounds.  I think most everyone uses the default background but there might be some who use a different background (like me)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 7, 2008)

We can go with the topic line and individually chosen speech colors- the colors don't necessarily identify _other_ characters for me, but they help me pick out my own character's speech when they're quoted in a response or summary post.  

I think Karienna will go with something suitably frilly, like magenta.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 8, 2008)

By all means, frill away Karienna.

A question for our Gnomes  Did you know each other?  You both have moderately scholarly backgrounds?  Friends, Rivals, Strangers?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, it looks like the gnome rogue/investigator has bowed out, so from reading things over I'd say that it is quite likely the two remaining gnomes (dragonmarked scholar/arcanists) almost certainly know each other- if they didn't know each other before the expedition started, they would have "made inquiries" once the group was assembled.  It seems far more likely that they actually had taken several academic classes together- or perhaps Ulzim taught some of the advanced geography seminars when Karienna was a student (given their age difference).

Karienna might be impressed by Ulzim's arcane abilities, and engaged in fairly constant friendly competition about scholarly matters (friendly for her part anyway, though Ulzim seems likely to view the matter more seriously, since he seems to take status and precedence more to heart).  I can see them engaging in frequent debates over source material and interpretations of ancient scripts and so on.  In general, Karienna will defer to Ulzim as the senior member of the expedition.

Karienna's character sheet is basically done, and I'll post in the RG shortly- only her equipment weights need to be worked out, and her donkey carries most of the heavier gear.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 8, 2008)

We have quite the eclectic mix. I have a feeling Revek will get along with Brorgar but is likely to distrust everyone else. Who can trust someone who worships Kyber? Or a gnome...silly little people.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 8, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

Looks like everyone is up in the RG and everything seem to be in order, so I will try to get the IC thread up today and we can begin the shard hunting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2008)

pathfinder, Karienna seems like a good prospect for one of Ulzim's possible students, one of those that he would have somewhat despaired over.  

"Wait, _she's_ coming on this expedition.  Oh Host help me..."  That kind of teaching assistant exasperation, ya know?  Methinks this shall be fun!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a note, I'm going to be kitesurfing this weekend so I will not be back until Sunday at the earliest although most definatly by Monday morning (London time though..). I hope this doesn't impede the game too much. You can either use my PC as an NPC until I get back (Only two days) or have me meet up with them at a later time.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 8, 2008)

JoT: I am thinking that you are right. The Gnomes are shifty and that cleric type is .... well... I guess we shall see.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 8, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> JoT: I am thinking that you are right. The Gnomes are shifty and that cleric type is .... well... I guess we shall see.



It should indeed be interesting to the very least.  I'm not sure how this will all play out but I'm fully expecting Vonval to be a bit of an outsider in the group. Still, he can work in team, so he'll at least won't be an enemy  .

Oh and I'm all for writing down our race/class in the subject line.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 8, 2008)

> Forgefly *Dwarven* DM lvl 2



I am noticing that the DM is listing Dwarven as his race...   

Hmmmm....

I wonder of that says anything about the potential fate of Gnomes in this campaign?


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 8, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

My wife decided that I was lawful good extremely stubborn and had a knack for machines and dirt.  Also the original Forgefly was a character in an Isida Kep'Tukari game and was quickly turning into the Dwarven God of Winter.  Once a dwarf always a dwarf.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 9, 2008)

Rock'n!


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 10, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

Sorry for the delay, I've been sick and have homework piling up around my ears, but I think I'm through the worst of it and will try to get the IC up either today or monday at the latest.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 12, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

The IC thread is up at long last, thanks for waiting.

In Character Thread

I am trying to start In Medias Re, so we start in the middle of a combat.  I provided a map, to make up for my tardiness, you may use it or not.  If you choose to use it you can identify where you move to by Column and Row, (I move ahead 10 feet to G14)

Please remember that Eberron is a swashbuckling setting, if you need to bull rush an opponent, don't hesitate to *I grab the branch above me and kick out with both feet knocking my enemy back*, instead of, I bull rush him and push him back as an example.  I will be rewarding Swashbuckling with various small short term benefits up to and including free temporary action points.

So lets get out there and buckle those swashes.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 12, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

The Rolling Man,

Just for clarification you worship the progenitor Khyber, not one of the fiends or daelkyr trapped within him, is that right?

Everyone,

I enjoyed the descriptive and flavorful depictions of your actions.  As a further example of how bonuses for swashbuckling works, I'd like to take use the example of Karienna.  Her full description of components, and her witty repartee earned her a +1 DC to her sleep spell.  It isn't a huge bonus, but in this case it was the difference between sleeping 2 goblins and 3 goblins.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 12, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the descriptive and flavorful depictions of your actions.  As a further example of how bonuses for swashbuckling works, I'd like to take use the example of Karienna.  Her full description of components, and her witty repartee earned her a +1 DC to her sleep spell.  It isn't a huge bonus, but in this case it was the difference between sleeping 2 goblins and 3 goblins.




This potential is good to know. This is going to be interesting.   

Also, please remember to put At least your first name, race and class in your post subject.
For some who are not used to that it may take a little bit of time to get in the habit.

This will be ever so helpful trying to sort out what is happening to who and who's doing what.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> The Rolling Man,
> 
> Just for clarification you worship the progenitor Khyber, not one of the fiends or daelkyr trapped within him, is that right?




Right, at least that is what he believes. Maybe the voices that guided him are really coming from a daelkyr or a Rakshasa Raja.   

Note that I'll make up his precise beliefs as I go along but the basic idea is that Khyber is the main progenitor Wyrm and that Dwarves are one of his best creation (I don't remember reading anything about dwarven creation myth in Eberron, so this is Vonval's own controversial theory). Their place in the depths of Khyber has been usurped by his corrupted children (fiends) and by invadors from Xoriat. So, to put it simply, he believes that Khyber gets 'bad press' because of the current situation but he's really the 'good guy' in all this.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 13, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*



			
				The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Right, at least that is what he believes. Maybe the voices that guided him are really coming from a daelkyr or a Rakshasa Raja.
> 
> Note that I'll make up his precise beliefs as I go along but the basic idea is that Khyber is the main progenitor Wyrm and that Dwarves are one of his best creation (I don't remember reading anything about dwarven creation myth in Eberron, so this is Vonval's own controversial theory). Their place in the depths of Khyber has been usurped by his corrupted children (fiends) and by invadors from Xoriat. So, to put it simply, he believes that Khyber gets 'bad press' because of the current situation but he's really the 'good guy' in all this.





Fantastic.  

There is a little hint of the dwarven homeland in ECS which suggests that the Dwarves believe they came from Frostfell (pg 220 ECS) But the dwarves could be wrong and really they are children of Khyber. Or perhaps they came from Frostfell via Khyber, where the Great Wyrm changed their very natures to make them hardier and superior to all other creations (from the Dwarven point of view of course)


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 14, 2008)

Where was "Dhakhaani quarry" mentioned? I really missed that.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 14, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> As things are looking good, I am going to fill you in a little more on what is going on in our little section of Khorvaire.
> 
> As I mentioned in the initial post this is a mission to find a new source for Khyber dragonshards.  By the time the regular campaign starts in ECS it is rumored that the gnomes have a private source for these shards that allow them to bypass House Tharashk.  This may or may not be that story.  For reasons only the heads of your two Houses know, they have decided to ally in their end run around both House Tharashk and the Council of the Twelve.  What you do know is that some researchers at Korranburg University discovered several passages in a Dhakhaani song cycle, which seemed to indicate a Dhakhaani outpost built to control a passage into Khyber.  The passages describe the section of Khyber as filled with shining crystals.  One thing leads to another and here you all are out at the far western edge of Aundair poking around ruins trying to find out which Dhakhaani outpost the legends mention.  After almost a month digging through these sites at the edge of civilization, many of you are beginning to wonder if you aren't on a golden thoqqua chase.



We are looking for some Dhakhaani (the old goblinoid empire) ruins that has a passage into Khyber, that's what Vonval was referring to. Forgefly might be able to provide more details we got before going on the mission.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 14, 2008)

Ahhh... Yes, I remember that now. 

Thanks.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 15, 2008)

*A little backstory*

In the libraries at the great university of Korrenburg, there are vaults of documents, some of which date from before the humans arrived from Riedra.  A gnomish student of history working on his dissertation found reference to a Dhakaani fortress in the foothills of the Byshek mountains in what is now Western Aundair.  This fortress, which was called Alev'karanlik, seemed to be a great oddity to the researcher, because it was referred to as both a fortress and a temple, though there is no mention of who or what was worship there.  When he published his dissertation about Alev'karanlik he included the following quote which he had pieced together from the scraps of ancient manuscripts.

"The flame bound into the darkness, stands sentinel against the Mad Ones, by the strength of Khyber's blood in crystal found."

From this and other clues the young student concludes that Alev'karanlik held an artifact of great power that had somehow bound flame into a Khyber shard, and that it seemed that the Dhakaani of Alev'karanlik had a near inexhaustible source of the shards and used them in their both their worship and their wars.

Unlike most dissertations which moulder in libraries, this came to the attention of a group of gnomish Artificers who work with and for House Sivis.  House Sivis was very interested in this source of dragonshards, and with the help of House Kundarak put together an expedition to find Alev'karanlik and to secure these shards for themselves.

That is what happened, this is what you know.
Each of you was contacted by someone from either Kundarak or Sivis, when possible it came through channels that made it hard to resist.  Each of you were chosen for a particular reason, skills that you brought to the expedition.  A mighty warrior, a scout with deadly accuracy, a miracle worker whose connections to Khyber would prove invaluable in any descent into Khyber.  House Sivis sent two scholars to both represent their interests and to round out the party.  A young and vivacious dragonmarked heir of Sivis was sent with the means to communicate with her superiors in Zilargo as well as for her talents as a cartographer, Ulzim, who recommended himself for the mission is there to evaluate the shards and their potential as well as to give the party the sort of flexibility that only a wizard can bring.

When your band was commissioned in Korrenburg it was explained that you were looking for an ancient Dhakaani fortress in the foothills of far western Aundair.  They explained that although technically in Aundair, it was no longer patrolled by Aundarian forces and that only forces of note are some bandits which are taking advantage of the vacuum caused by Aundairs pull back.
Karienna was given the best maps they had and told they had several researchers looking for any other clues they had to help you discover which ruins in the Byshek mountains might be the one you were looking for.  Karienna checks in every couple of days to report and get new suggested locations from the researchers at the university.  

Thus far each of the ruins you've found have been small and completely stripped of any thing of value.  Each new site brings you closer to the Shadow Marches and farther from what is left of the Five Nations.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 15, 2008)

Very well written! Thank you for the additional information also, I love reading this stuff up.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 15, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

I made all this up in order to understand what was happening to you as a group, and figured it didn't hurt anything to let you know a little about what is going on in the back story.

Forgot to ask, anyone want to use any of the 4th Ed. stuff we've been hearing about?  The feats or the death and dying rules?


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the additional info. It clears up a few things nicely.

I haven't read much of the 4E articles, so I don't really have any preferences either way.

Lastly, about the game itself, is there anyway we can follow the poney and wolf track without  the track feat?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm good with using the death and dying rules..but I don't recall seeing any feats?


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 16, 2008)

Sure. You will want to detail the specific rules that you are referring to here so that we all are on the same page.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 18, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

Anyone have anything else they want to do in the current scene? Otherwise we will move onto scene 2, "The Mountain Pass"

Here are the death and dying rules from the Design and Development Article on the same topic. Hopefully we won't have to use them often. 

```
Try It Now!

If you want to try out a version of this system in your current game,
 try the following house rule. It’s not quite the 4th Edition system, 
but it should give you an idea of how it’ll feel.

1) At 0 hp or less, you fall unconscious and are dying.
Any damage dealt to a dying character is applied normally, and 
might kill him if it reduces his hit points far enough (see #2).

2) Characters die when their negative hit point total reaches 
-10 or one-quarter of their full normal hit points, whichever is 
a larger value. This is less than a 4th Edition character would 
have, but each monster attack is dealing a smaller fraction of
the character’s total hit points, so it should be reasonable. If 
it feels too small, increase it to one-third full normal hit points
 and try again.

3) If you’re dying at the end of your turn, roll 1d20.
Lower than 10: You get worse. If you get this result three 
times before you are healed or stabilized (as per the Heal 
skill), you die.
10-19: No change.
20: You get better! You wake up with hit points equal to 
one-quarter your full normal hit 
points.

4) If a character with negative hit points receives healing,
 he returns to 0 hp before any healing is applied. In other 
words, he’ll wake up again with hit points equal to the 
healing provided by the effect—a cure light wounds spell 
for 7 hp will bring any dying character back to 7 hp, no 
matter what his negative hit point total had reached.)

5) A dying character who’s been stabilized (via the Heal 
skill) doesn’t roll a d20 at the end of his turn unless he 
takes more damage.
```

We could also use the critical rules, Natural 20 is a critical, no need to confirm, Criticals are free maximize (not double damage).  This means criticals happen more often but are generally less devastating.  A x3 multiplier adds a bonus die (so if I understand it correctly a battle axe will do STR Modifer+8(1d8 maxed) + 1d8) A x4 is the same with 2 bonus dice.
That might be too complicated to implement for the expanded range weapons though.

Regardless lets hear what you think


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

Quick Question... is there still a space open in this game?


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm cool with the 4E Deal and Dying rule.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 19, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Quick Question... is there still a space open in this game?




Probably just as an alt, your welcome to submit a concept though.  Sorry about the confusion, I will go and fix the opening post right now


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 19, 2008)

I also like the death & dying rules, except maybe what happens when you roll a 20. Even if it will mostly be in our favor, I find it a bit silly   .


----------



## The Rolling Man (Feb 19, 2008)

One more thing I've been meaning to ask : were we given any rations, survival supplies and/or pack animals for the expedition ? I haven't bought any for Vonval because I didn't know how the game was gonna start.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 20, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

Sure rations are good.  We aren't going to spend much time sitting around the campfire eating, and as I will just assume that you have it. (especially as we have no heavy survival users to hunt food)  Plus who needs rations when you have dwarf bread.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 20, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> I also like the death & dying rules, except maybe what happens when you roll a 20. Even if it will mostly be in our favor, I find it a bit silly   .




That's fine, perhaps we'll adjust it to you wake up with 1 or 3 hit points. Though if someone just smashed you under, I don't think 1 hp is where you want to be.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm fine with the death/dying rules as described.  Anything else new will have to be described as well- I'm not really following the 4e development stuff.  Karienna should also be all set for food- she has Everlasting Rations and an Everful Mug in her gear.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know about you but It sounds like the DM is '_daring_' us to take the dark path!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 22, 2008)

He's just eager to test out the new death rules XD


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 22, 2008)

I never thought of that.


----------



## Forgefly (Feb 22, 2008)

*Forgefly Dwarven DM lvl 2*

Who me?     Couldn't be!


----------



## The Rolling Man (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump, is everything alright ?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 14, 2008)

I dunno.  I know Forgefly IRL, and he kind of wore himself out after our face-to-face game last night ("Just one more encounter!").  I'll drop him an e-mail.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 22, 2008)

I was away this past week and will be leaving again in a few days on a semi-unplanned travel trip. It will last a month and I may not have time to play any games weeks later. So I must respectfully withdraw from the game. I enjoyed the little time I was able to play and wish the rest of you good luck in the game. I am terribly sorry for this!


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 23, 2008)

*Jack of Tales*

We're sorry you have to go.  We hope everything goes well for you.  D&D Withdrawl can be a terrible thing.


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 26, 2008)

*Lucky Number 13 er I mean 16*

I think I goofed, I think Ulzim has uncovered traces of the 16th god of the Host who completes the double octogram.  The faintest whispers of his/her/its existence can be found (among the mortal races that is) only in the dankest, darkest, subbasements of the Library at Korrenburg.  The gnomes being the lovers of all knowledge that they are, did not destroy the evidence, but hid it from the those who went to such great lengths to destroy it.  No one is sure why the god is not mentioned when the Dark Six are alive and well, in spite of being cast down from the Host.  Just as mysterious is the identity of the group set on wiping all knowledge of this 16th sovereign from the annals of history.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 7, 2008)

Ulzim

22 starting Dex  -5 Dex from Ulzim's spell, -4 from tanglefoot, 13 ending dex, touch AC 11, 

Action point was needed, and impossible that it should not alter the outcome.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wanted to say I'm enjoying the game so far. I also hope I'm not annoying anyone with the grim and mad raving of Vonval   .


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2008)

You are totally ruining my game.    

I think he's great. A little obsessive about Kyber and all that (and very in character), but eminently useful. I am glad to have you on board. 

I am enjoying this a lot too.   

Yea Forgefly!


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm glad you are enjoying it.    Sometimes I worry when I can't break away from my life to keep things moving along.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Revek 2.0?*

We could recruit for a Revek 2.0.

A scout/rogue type is a very good thing for us to have with all of the skulking we will be doing, especially if there are Daelkyr everywhere. We will need every advantage we can muster. 

A dwarven tank can only compensate for so much.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 28, 2008)

That is an uncommonly good idea.  Solves both problems.  Do I start a new recruitment thread or just change the title of this one?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

You can change the title of this thread.
You may also want to post something in the PbP Recruiting Thread


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 28, 2008)

*Recruiting Replacement*

Since we are recruiting a new party member, it might be a good time to say.

*bing*

Which, being interpreted, means Level up!


As a result of the gnomes careful note taking and the gestalt knowledge check, the Binder class from Tome of Magic is now available as are feats related to pact magic.  Anyone electing to bind  vestiges should pick Paimon to start


----------



## The Rolling Man (Apr 29, 2008)

When do you want us to update your characters ? ASAP ?   

Also, I've never seen a binder in play so correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Paimon a lvl 3 vestige ? So, I think a level 1 binder couldn't use him.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

updated and save failed


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 29, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> When do you want us to update your characters ? ASAP ?
> 
> Also, I've never seen a binder in play so correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Paimon a lvl 3 vestige ? So, I think a level 1 binder couldn't use him.





Good call, thanks for pointing that out.  I hadn't read Tome of Magic in a couple months and forgot some of the particulars.  (I've been reading dragons of eberron and magic of incarnum *evil laugh* Totemist half fiend Great Wyrm anyone?)

Go ahead and level up as you have time in the next couple of days.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you still searching a replacement?

I would love to play a dwarven Ranger, using a crossbow.

Can I use (/aiming for) this feat (it's from the Curse of the Crimson Throne Player's Guide):

CROSSBOW MAST ERY
You can load crossbows with blinding speed and even fire them in melee with little fear of reprisal.
Prerequisites: Dex 15, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload, Rapid Shot
Benefit: The time required for you to reload any type of crossbow is reduced to a free action, regardless of the type of crossbow used. You can fire a crossbow as many times in a full attack action as you could attack if you were using a bow. Reloading a crossbow for the type of crossbow you chose when you took Rapid Reload no longer provokes attacks of opportunity.
Special: A fighter may select Crossbow Mastery as one of his fighter bonus feats. A ranger may select Crossbow Mastery in place of Manyshot for his improved combat style at 6th level.

Dwarven Ranger 3

Feats:
1 - Point Blank Shot
3 - Rapid Reload (Heavy Crossbow; does this include the repeating variant?)

I want to use the Dungeonscape variant that replaces tracking with trapfinding.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

I have no clue what's in Dungeonscape, but I like what I am reading so far.


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 30, 2008)

I also like what I see so far.  

The feat sounds fine to me.  especially at the end of that chain of feats

Swapping tracking for trapfinding is fine and useful for the party.

I would guess that Rapid Reload Heavy Crossbow would not apply to the exotic weapon Repeating Heavy Crossbow.

You may also want to consider the following feat from PHBII

CROSSBOW SNIPER

You are skilled in lining up accurate, deadly shots with your crossbow. Perhaps you add custom-made sights to your weapon, or you have learned to maximize the stability and precision the weapon offers.

Prerequisites: Proficiency with hand, heavy, or light crossbow, Weapon Focus with hand, heavy, or light crossbow, base attack bonus +1.

Benefit: When using a crossbow for which you have the Weapon Focus feat, you gain a bonus on damage rolls equal to 1/2 your Dexterity bonus.

If you have the skirmish or sneak attack ability, the maximum range at which you can make such attacks increases to 60 feet when you are using a crossbow for which you have the Weapon Focus feat.

Special: A fighter can select Crossbow Sniper as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Don't forget we are using flaws from Unearthed Arcana (2 max) which will bump up the number of feats available to you.  You can also make your ranger lvl 4 rather than 3.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2008)

Reading Crossbow Sniper, I should perhaps go with

Possible builds for my character idea

[sblock]Dwarf Rogue 2 / Fighter 2

Flaws:
Poor Reflexes
Frail

Bonus:
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Reload

Feats:
1 Rapid Shot
3 Cross Bow Mastery

Fighter
1 WF (Heavy Crossbow)
2 Crossbowsniper

Normal starting gold?


Dwarf Ranger 4
Flaws:
Poor Reflexes
Frail

Bonus:
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Reload

Ranger:
1 Track
2 Rapid Shot
3 Endurance

Feats:
1 (WF: Heavy Crossbow)
3 Crossbowsniper

or   

Jngle Dwarf Scout 3 / Ranger 1
Flaws:
Poor Reflexes
Frail

Bonus:
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Reload

Ranger:
1 Track

Feats:
1 (WF: Heavy Crossbow)
3 Crossbowsniper
[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd have to recheck Jungle Dwarf because of the tight racial focus we are aiming for, but otherwise they look great.

I am particularly enjoying the "Brawny" Rogue.  Sneak Attack from 60' with a ballista (not quite a ballista, but nearly) followed by a hide -20, rinse and repeat.

Standard Gold for 4th level is fine (though it means you won't get any goodies out of the current scene with the prismatic strongbox)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> I'd have to recheck Jungle Dwarf because of the tight racial focus we are aiming for, but otherwise they look great.
> 
> I am particularly enjoying the "Brawny" Rogue.  Sneak Attack from 60' with a ballista (not quite a ballista, but nearly) followed by a hide -20, rinse and repeat.
> 
> Standard Gold for 4th level is fine (though it means you won't get any goodies out of the current scene with the prismatic strongbox)



Jungle Dwarf was only for a crazy power-gaming idea (needed ranger as favored class). I will go with brawny rogue.

Two possible Images:
[sblock=Images]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

My dwarf:

[sblock]
	
	



```
[SIZE=4][B]Dorn "Deadshot" d'?[/B][/SIZE]
[I]Medium Humanoid (Dwarf) [/I]

[b]Race:[/b]   Dwarf             [b]Profession:[/b] Tombraider
[b]Gender:[/b] Male              [b]Classes:[/b]    Rogue2 /Fighter 2
[b]Align:[/b]  Chaotic Neutral    [b]Party Role:[/b] Sniper
[b]Speak:[/b] Com, Dwa, Gno, orc

[b]Str[/b] 12 (+1) [ 4 pts]
[b]Dex[/b] 16 (+3) [ 8 pts - 15; +1 level]
[b]Con[/b] 16 (+3) [ 6 pts - 14; +2 Racial]
[b]Int[/b] 14 (+2) [ 6 pts]
[b]Wis[/b] 10 (+0) [ 2 pts]
[b]Chr[/b] 10 (+0) [ 4 pts -12; -2 Racial]

[u][b]Skills[/b][/u]

Bluff: 5 (5 ranks + 0 Cha)
Climb: 2 (1 ranks + 1 Str)
Disable Device: 9 (7 ranks + 2 Int)
Hide: 9 (6 ranks + 3 Dex)
Jump: 8 (5 ranks + 1 Str + 2 syn)
Move Silently: 7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)
Open Lock: 7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)
Search: 9 (7 ranks + 2 Int)
Spot: 4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
Tumble: 10 (5 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 syn)
Use Magic Device: 4 (4 ranks + 0 Cha)
Use Rope:7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)


[u][b]Feats[/b][/u]

[i]Armor   (Light, Medium, Heavy, Shields, Tower Shield) 
Weapons (Simple, Martial, Dwarven)[/i]

Flaws: Poor Reflexes, Frail

Bonus: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload

Feats:
1 Rapid Shot
3 Cross Bow Mastery

Fighter
1 WF (Heavy Crossbow)
2 Crossbowsniper

[u][b]Combat[/b][/u]

[b]BAB:[/b] +3            [b]Melee[/b] +64       [b]Ranged[/b] +6     [b]Mvmt:[/b] 20'
[b]HP:[/b] 33             [b]Init:[/b] [+3 Dex]
[b]AC:[/b] 18/22               
    [Chain Shirt +4] [+1 Buckler] [+4 vs Giants)


[b]Fort[/b]    +6/+8     = +3 [+3 Con] [+2 vs Poison and Spells]
[b]Ref[/b]     +3/+5     = +3 [+3 Dex] [+2 vs Poison and Spells] [-3 Flaw]
[b]Will[/b]    +0/+2     = +0 [+0 Wis] [+2 vs Poison and Spells]

[U][b]Weapons[/b]    [/U]      
    [B]Dwarven War Axe[/B]           +4 1d10+1
                   
    [B]Heavy Crossbow [/B]             +7  1d10
             
[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
   +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against [b]Orcs[/b] and [b]Goblinoids[/b].
   Point Blank Shot
   Rapid Shot
   Sneak Attack

[u]Defense[/u]
   +4 vs checks to resist being [b]Bull Rushed[/b] or [b]Tripped[/b]
   +2 vs [b]Poison[/b], [b]Spells[/b] and Spell-Like Effects.
   +4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs [b]Giants[/b]
   Evasion


[u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u]

[Racial] Darkvision 60'
[Racial] Stability:[/b] +4 vs checks to resist being Bull Rushed or Tripped
[Racial] +2 vs Poison, Spells and Spell-Like Effects.
[Racial] +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
[Racial] +4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs Giants
[Racial] +2 Craft and Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal.

[u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u]

   [b]MW Mithral Chain Shirt[/b]         [4, 4, -, 20 ft,  25 lb., 1,250 gp]
   [b]MW Buckler[/b]      [1, - , -0, 5 lb, 165 gp]

   [b]Waraxe, Dwarven[/b] [1d10×3 S, 8 lb, 30 gp]
   [b]MW Heavy Crossbow[/b]      [1d10 19-20 x2 P, 8 lb, 350 gp]
   [b]70 bolts[/b]      [7 gp]




Explorer’s outfit (8 lb, 10 gp)

[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 candles (0.1gp),
   flint and steel (1gp), 2 waterskin (2gp), 2 dagger (4 gp)
   small steel mirror (0.5lbs, 10gp), Healers Kit (50gp)
   Everburning Torch (110gp), 3 Sunrod (6gp)
   Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
   4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (200gp)
   MW Thieve's Tools (100gp), MW Lens (100gp)
[u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u]
   Waehammer (15gp)

[b]GP[/b] 274,8



[u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u]

[B]Height:[/B] 4'3"         [B]Weight:[/B] 178 lbs
[B]Age:[/B] 98             [B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B] ?           [B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Stature:[/B] Sinew  [B]Skin Color:[/B] Light-Tanned


[u][b]History[/b][/u]
???
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (May 1, 2008)

I could have sworn I posted about this already *boggle boggle*

Deadeye looks great.  Hp is max first level then 3/4 each level there after.  Gold is your choice of standard for 3rd level and a share in the loot from the prismatic coolness, or standard for 4th level and no share in the loot from the prismatic coolness.

I loved the two pictures, especially the second one.  Something about looking that mean and tough but carrying a teapot into a dungeon just makes him uber cool.

"This place, tough?  I've had lunch in tougher places that this.  There was one time I was sitting down for some tea and a pipe and I had to fight off a troll with only this here teapot.  That was tough, this place is easy."

Something like that anyways. 

As for your entry into the adventure/campaign.  It happened something like this.

Revek our outgoing scout will die in a freak accident momentarily (part of a cave-in)  That night as the intrepid adventurers make camp Karienna will contact her handlers in House Sivis and report as per usual.  The excitement of the gnomes about the many discoveries will cause them to, with their allies in House Kundarak, call in a favor from House Orien, (well rather from a scion of Orien whose indiscretions left him in a vulnerable place which the dwarves and gnomes magnamiously overlooked and covered up in exchange for future consideration) and teleport a new scout/freelance funerary archaeologist Dorn "Deadeye"  d'Ambupater (Ambulare Paternus obviously subject to change) recently returned from some delicate work in Stormreach and now in need of not being seen in Breland or Karnnath.  You will arrive the following morning at their location with a slight popping noise.

*However we are going to insert that somewhat retroactively and kill Revek in the initial collapse and move the "pretty light" encounter to the following morning after Dorn's arrival*
.


----------



## Forgefly (May 1, 2008)

*Rogue's Gallery again*

Here is the Rouge Gallery again:

Rogue's Gallery

Brorgar and Vonval look very shiny at level 4


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

I will go with 2,700 gp and prismatic coolness   

I will post him in the gallery after buying some more items.

Edit: What is 3/4 of a d6 and a d10?
(even rounded up, uneven rounded down?)


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to "THE Game" Mr. Shiny-Projectile-Launcher-Dude! 

Thank you! I try to keep my armor in good working condition. =)


----------



## Forgefly (May 1, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I will go with 2,700 gp and prismatic coolness
> 
> I will post him in the gallery after buying some more items.
> 
> ...





4.5 and 7.5  Your suggestion is fine.  I just leave them fractional and add them to the character sheet when they are whole.  Which is what your method does without having to remember.  


I'm not at 0 I'm at .5 hp


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 1, 2008)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> *However we are going to insert that somewhat retroactively and kill Revek in the initial collapse and move the "pretty light" encounter to the following morning after Dorn's arrival*.



 Another possibility is to retcon the story to say that Dorn was with us from the start (Revek, who's Revek?). I don't know how WD is going to roleplay his character but mechanic-wise a rogue-fighter and a scout are somewhat similar. Dorn would just be the new (and improved  ) version of Revek. Anyway, just a suggestion, the choice is yours Forgefly   .

Edit: Oh, and welcome Walking Dad !


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> ...
> Edit: Oh, and welcome Walking Dad !




Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2008)

Sorry I've been so incredibly tardy in posting and leveling.  Ulzim's going whole-hog... he's going to take a level in binder.  He's been looking for something totally new to take back to the House and make his mark, so he's throwing caution to the winds and trying this new magic.  He'll probably take Naberius, the Grinning Hound as his first vestige of choice.  The others are more combat-oriented, and since Ulzim's coming off of being a wizard, I need to choose very carefully.


----------



## Forgefly (May 13, 2008)

*Accidently Absent*

So I am away from home, and I thought I would have time to post, but it doesn't look like it.  I will try to get more time, but at the moment its a little slow.  Be back at home 18th ish


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

I'm still here, but my character cannot really contribute to this scene.


----------



## Forgefly (May 19, 2008)

And I'm back, I'll try to post tonight with more from the prismatic box thing as I get caught up with life


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 20, 2008)

Welcome back ... and sorry for not posting in this game for a while.

Also, since a day as apparently passed with Dorn's arrival, do we get a new set of spells ?

Lastly, can I safely assume that Vonval knows the basic facts about the Daelkyrs ?


----------



## Forgefly (May 21, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Welcome back ... and sorry for not posting in this game for a while.
> 
> Also, since a day as apparently passed with Dorn's arrival, do we get a new set of spells ?
> 
> Lastly, can I safely assume that Vonval knows the basic facts about the Daelkyrs ?





New day/new spells for sure.

What would you view as the "basic" facts about Daelkyrs?


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 21, 2008)

Here's my new prepared spells, copied from the RG.

0 - Cure minor wounds, Detect magic, Guidance, Resistance, Virtue;
1st - Cure light wounds (x2), Divine favor, Foundation of stone 1, Obscuring mist (D);
2nd - Blindness/deafness (D), Bull's strength, Hold person, Wave of grief 1.

1 from the Spell compedium

Hopefully, you will be fine with Wave of grief. If you don't like it I can take Curse of Ill Fortune again.

As for the Daelkyrs, I was thinking of stuff like :

They are outsiders from Xoriat.
They are often associated with aberrations and like to shape flesh.
They invaded Khorvaire x years ago but now reside in the depths of Khyber, waiting for only they know what.
Lots of aberrations and creature from Xoriat are vulnerable to weapons made of Byesk.
Most of the Cults of the Dragon Below actually revere them.
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Forgefly (May 21, 2008)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Here's my new prepared spells, copied from the RG.
> 
> 0 - Cure minor wounds, Detect magic, Guidance, Resistance, Virtue;
> 1st - Cure light wounds (x2), Divine favor, Foundation of stone 1, Obscuring mist (D);
> ...





I am good with everything but the last one.  

I would allow. 
Some worshippers of the Dragon Below are actually apostates worshipping the daelkyr.
I would also throw in the following: Although mad beyond the understanding of mortals, the daelkyr and their aberrations are the most active group in the treacherous passages of Khyber.

Implying that most of the worshippers of a series of unrelated and scattered cults worship something else is a little too meta for me.  Who knows how many cults there are, and who knows what lies at the end of their twisted worship.  Much less that most of them worship a specific thing in spite of their apparent protestation of devotion to Khyber.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 21, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2008)

Ya know, for a half-second there Rolling Man, I read Daleks instead of Daelkyrs.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 22, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ya know, for a half-second there Rolling Man, I read Daleks instead of Daelkyrs.



*Looks around for the nearest staircase*


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

*Really Long Vacation*

I will be not so available for most of the month of June while I am on vacation with my wife in Belarus. I will be gone from June 3 until July 3 and will have intermittent internet access.

If you need to NPC me, please do. I will try to get on as often as I can, but internet access there is more off than on. This is going slow enough that this may not be so much of a problem.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jul 3, 2008)

*Pokes the game in the eye* "Anyone here ?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm here.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 4, 2008)

*I'm Back!*

I just returned from vacation and I will be posting by Monday.

=) Yea!


----------



## Forgefly (Jul 5, 2008)

*I'm here too*

I'm also still kicking around.  I've been crazy busy this summer, but I'm hoping to get things back going again.

After we divvy up the treasure I am thinking we dive back into the tunnels and find out what is down there.  What do you think?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be interested in the *Tea Cup* as well or the *Energy Assault Crystals*....OR possibly just the *gold *(Saving for an Admantine Dwarven War Axe)?

I'd almost opt just for gold.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 30, 2008)

*Power Word: Poke*

I hath invoke _Power Word: Poke_

With thine Word of Power I Poke thee....

Hello!



I am still here!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Any news about Forgefly?

I really liked my ranger...

Edit: Sigh, I will delete my subscriptions to this game. Send me a PM if it continues, please.


----------

